# Chevy volt gen 2 custom pack



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to make a pack for 144v. I got a whole 2017 pack that consists of four 12s2p modules and three 16s2p modules. Should I series then parallel like the picture below?

Thanks for your help,

Jonathan


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

That seems like the only option given the modules you have, just make sure the voltages (charged/discharged) are within the range of your controller.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, Gen 2 chevy Volt cells. You are lucky.
Please share some details and pictures.
What is the size and the weight of a 12s module?

About your question, add electrical connection between parallel 12s and 16s modules will be better and add electrical connection between all group of parallel cells is best (but complicated).


----------



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are some pictures. I'll try to get some weights and measurements


----------



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

It was a great deal. $1600 shipped. The only thing I'm regretting is that there are not many people out there with these, so it's hard to find extras.


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow that is a great deal. Any luck getting weights and dimensions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

I have not had any time to take them apart to the module level. As soon as I do I'll put them up. I do see that these are a lot smaller than gen1 modules. I can tell by the cooling ports.


----------



## berlinger (Oct 13, 2012)

I weighted my set of modules last week and result is:
34.5 kg for 4.6 kWh module (2*2.3 kWh)
40.8 kg for 5.4 kWh (2.3+3.1 kWh)
64.3 kg for 8.4 kWh
There can be some cooling liquid inside (for those who are true scientists) the floor plate is much stronger and heavier than GEN 1. Anyway, I am impressed, my new volt battery is only 140 kg on module level.
It has now Orion style BMS (centralized, has no module boards on top) and this means it can be used for any 96S pack, of course if we can hack this device…


----------



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

What is the lowest these chevy volt cells can be drained to? I'm assuming i have to treat them like I do rc batteries? 3.6v minimum?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

duranza said:


> What is the lowest these chevy volt cells can be drained to? I'm assuming i have to treat them like I do rc batteries? 3.6v minimum?


Post #4 here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/chevy-volt-soc-curvei-168906.html
Personnaly, I never discharge below 3,5v


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm set to 3.333 mimum, but never get there unless its below 45 f. Probably too daring, but my pack was an experiment to get information.

Never go below is 3.0 for me. Been there twice.


----------



## duranza (Aug 27, 2009)

Yabert said:


> duranza said:
> 
> 
> > What is the lowest these chevy volt cells can be drained to? I'm assuming i have to treat them like I do rc batteries? 3.6v minimum?
> ...


I have seen this post before, but since these new gen 2 modules use 2P instead of 3P, I thought they were different. But I guess only a difference in chemistry would change the voltage range. I'm about to make a server power supply charger to bulk charge at home from a 220v plug. It's the cheapest option i have been able to come up with for 6kw plus charging.


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

I have drained mine down to 2.7V (accidentally) when on my motorcycle.
it was that low for about 10 min. I was scared. They seem to have recovered, but time will tell. I usually go down to 3.3-3.4V. I have also drawn 400 amps out of them which is really awesome.


----------

